# Brutal ''skronk'' it's not metal,punk,jazz,rock, heavy as hell, hard to pigeonhole?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If we take these bands:

GRILL (France)
SWORD HEAVEN (USA)
LIETTERSPCHICH (ISR)
BREADWINNER (USA)
BRISE-GLACE (JPN)
ALBOOTH(SWISS) 

Haven't you witness some bands, that are noisy or heavy as hell, that are not metal, rock, jazz, punk, etc are label plainly: noise and industrial, experimental.

Is it what skronk all about loudness heaviness, noisy, brutal...

So this tread is about the bands very hard to pigeon-hole, since so bizarre & strange.

What I'm trying to say is: noise-band, the industrial band is a ''Fourre tout category''= throw in the kitchen sink to label it?

Like noise-rock, sludge, grunge(a pure invention of David Geffen).

Take for instance noise-rock, well to me it fit for The Velvet Undergrounds, Sludge (Melvins), grunge is basically dirty rock?

What you're cue on my ramblings on Brutal skronk?
Are there bands that sound like little on this planet, that would make any
music store owners or labels headaches to figure out a way to sell this as rock, punk, jazz, etc band.

So, in the end, it's skronking?
But what is Skronk, who coined it first, what kind of bands are total UFO hard as hell to label, it's hmm well (name a band), and it sounds like (name of the band).

I think this is an interesting subject or post, please kind folks, that are knowledgeable in this elaborated tediously?

:tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm not sure to get what you're looking for, in the sense that skronk means extreme ugly noise so it's unlikely to find pop bands doing things like that I guess (the only example I can think of is Chicago with their Free form guitar). I can think of certain musicians who could be considered "classical" or with classical elements: like Robert Ashley with The Wolfman or the group M.E.V (Musica elettronica viva):

Robert Ashley - The wolfman (1964)





Musica elettronica viva - Spacecraft (1967)





Musica elettronica viva - Sound pool


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

you really need to hear some japanoise bands such as The Gerogerigegege or Merzbow. Merzbow's legendary 1996 psychedelic harsh noise masterpiece has remained among the most extreme and polarizing albums ever recorded, every bit as intense and cathartic today as it was two decades ago. "Pulse Demon" is the holy grail of the Japanese noise god's discography - brimming with unrestrained energy and vibrance, this influential masterwork decimates listeners with pulverizing bursts of pure sound. A true landmark of artistic extremity


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing fellows, I will check these artists out, if I can get some of them, Thank you Norman Bates and Jacck, quite interesting.

:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2019)




----------

